# Preppers Will Die in WROL



## trainershawn (Dec 14, 2012)

If you're not familiar with MainePrepper, he has some good Youtube videos. Anyway, I thought this one might be of interest to people. I think he speaks a lot of truth and it could be a wake up call for those who are on the fence about prepping or don't take it too seriously.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Normal stuff but high lights why you do not want to be on the move but in the defense on your own ground.why you need security. Why you sit your limits and no one passes that point no one.
You must shoot first and and last with out fail.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

He is right, there are a bunch of folks out there that have no freaking idea.


----------



## trainershawn (Dec 14, 2012)

Seneca said:


> He is right, there are a bunch of folks out there that have no freaking idea.


Yup, and I was one of them for a long time. Which surprises me, after spending over 14 years in the Army/Reserves, all we did was "prepare". And when the time came to go slug it out in the sand box, I'm glad we spent so much time preparing. Prepare for the worst, hope for the best.


----------



## kyletx1911a1 (Jul 16, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Normal stuff but high lights why you do not want to be on the move but in the defense on your own ground.why you need security. Why you sit your limits and no one passes that point no one.
> You must shoot first and and last with out fail.


That is it right there^^^^^^ i might not last long but GOD will i will have them out of
There before it goes south. Proven proven fact no one!!! I mean none gets off this planet alive!!!
So now its about honor! And ones family. I truly understand that protecting ones fam is paramount
But back to my orginal statement no on leaves alive!!

But the main thing is to buy my family to gain some time!!!
One cant defend against everything, but one at least train your family to move on without you.
We can play at this all day playing what if!! But in the end GOD makes the final call!!!!
When i die please GOD let me die honorable...... And least let me take some evil with me..!!!!


----------



## ozo (Dec 21, 2012)

We should donate to him a new ball cap.
A PF.net cap....if we had one.


----------



## punch (Nov 6, 2012)

Seneca said:


> He is right, there are a bunch of folks out there that have no freaking idea.


true, but I need a tertiary source of bullets and spare parts. and who knows? I might even get me some fancy titanium parts for my battle axe.

i'm just sayin...

punch


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I have a couple of ratty old ball caps that I drag out and wear from time to time. They match the old worn out levis I can't seem to part with...


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

punch said:


> true, but I need a tertiary source of bullets and spare parts. and who knows? I might even get me some fancy titanium parts for my battle axe.
> 
> i'm just sayin...
> 
> punch


ar 15 pictures - Bing Images

ar 15 pictures - Bing Images

The parts mother lode...or what not to do with your AR...lol


----------



## brimstone (Nov 9, 2012)

Solid advice in that video.


----------



## Gallo Pazzesco (Dec 22, 2012)

A very reasonable and well-thought-out video from that guy. He's telling the truth. Of course, the truth obviously does not matter to half the country.


----------



## Watercanlady (Jul 23, 2012)

Great advice in his video.... So many think they are SOOO prepared and I don't think you are ever ready for it.


----------



## ozo (Dec 21, 2012)

"but I need a tertiary source of bullets "----punch

I don't understand what you're saying.....
therefore I can't help.


----------



## ozo (Dec 21, 2012)

Who is ready .......for which scenario....?
If we knew which one......we could ALL be
100% prepared for what might come.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I can tell you that hearing gunfire WORL is not the time to become curious or go looking for upgrade parts for your AR.


----------



## Sr40ken (Nov 21, 2012)

VERY informative video!


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

If you haven't checked out his novel "When the Walls Came Tumbling Down", please do!
It's available in PDF or as an audio book in MP3 at MAINEPREPPERS Homestead - YouTube (look for the links in the right hand panel).
I bought the MP3 version and so far it's quite good.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Def agree with all this..


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Def agree with all this..


----------



## Old Man (Dec 10, 2012)

Good advice in the video, everyone should watch.


----------

